# Haunted Radio (01/11/12)



## costumecenterusa (Jan 12, 2012)

How can i hear the Haunted Radio


----------



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

Go to hauntedradiopodcast.com The show is posted there!! Enjoy!!


----------

